# Melanotan 2 Log



## siggyau (Dec 14, 2013)

i been meaning to post a little log on my progress with mt2 i have had some trouble finding quality mt2 i have injected over 50mgs so far but the quality of it has been not so good but finally i have found some quality stuff from RUI i usually determine how strong it is by the sides that i experience i injected 1.5mg just to test it out and actually spewed up a few times and hour later i have since lowered my dose to around 1mg and i am between 10 - 15mg used the amount of sun i have received has also been minimal probably around 60mins sun time anyway here are the results so far starting to get a bit of color not much i know but atleast its something one thing tho my brother mentioned that my face looked a little dirty he actually thought i had a fake tan on or something i tried to shrug it off but he new something wasn't right this is mostly because i am usually as white as him i think he just thought wtf why are you a little browner then me anyway i think once i inject some more and get a more sun it will look a lot more legit ..


----------



## siggyau (Dec 14, 2013)

obviously its very early days hardly any color change but i will be updating this regularly also its obvious i don't lift weights lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 14, 2013)

i noticed


----------



## siggyau (Dec 15, 2013)

question about injecting i have quite a bit of fat on my stomach area does this effect absorption? its usually about 1h - 2h that i feel the sides such as nausea also there is a bump at the injection site hours later is this the mt2 under the skin?

would it be better absorption injecting in the ass cheeks ? the amount i have injected i thought i would be aboriginal by now going to sun bake tomorrow and maybe try the ass cheeks for injection


----------



## siggyau (Dec 17, 2013)

its got to be that i am not responding to the mt2 all the suppliers _cant be bunk today i injected 2mg although a couple of hours later  i felt some slight nausea it was nothing like what i expected from such a high dose i went out in the sun for a couple of hours i thought i would burn a little but never burnt one but no color change either nothing at all! i am starting to think i should just give up i have wasted heaps of money it feels like its strange last year i got excellent results from the mt2 the source was SRC, my current source RUI is apparently highly respected , So what do you guys think? i thought i shold maybe try the mt1 seems it has a different chemical structure maybe my body immune system is attacking the mt2 i dont know any input would be appreciated i am out of ideas

btw i dosed another .5 in the evening so it was 2.5mg total for the day_


----------

